# Doors and Windows



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

I will be replacing all the windows in my home as well as my entrance doors and am undecided which products offer the best value. My home currently has wood casement windows and I like the look. My main entrance door has glass panels on each side and while I like the look, I am not too keen on that setup from a security standpoint. For both the windows and doors, I am struggling with the different construction materials (vinyl, fiberglass, wood, steel (doors)), as well as brands, and which companies do the best work (independents, manufacturers). For the windows I am looking for a balance between insulating properties, durability, and cost. For the doors, a balance between insulating properties and security. As with most folks, cost will play an important role in my decision making process. I would appreciate any information and/or recommendations you might provide.

DD


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

used wallside twice seem to be a good balance of price and quality great installers both times would use them again


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

I also used wallside windows in our old house, they are ok and they did a good job installing them but not the quality of a marvin pella or andersen. I went with marvin on our new house and could not be happier. I had andersen in the house before the update and they had been in since 1976 when the house was built. they all still worked good only one window had a bad seal. With the new marvins when the wind blows 40-50mph off the lake i can not feel or hear a thing. Not cheap though.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I try to push paradigm windows in most of my installs. They are a company out of Maine. They were started by a engineer who worked for certainteed for many years, when they wouldn't fix all the issues they were haveing he went out on his own. I have them in my house and couldn't be happier. They offer a transferable lifetime warranty, anything happens to the unit they will replace it no questions asked, anything. My son threw a ball threw one of mine last year, I called them and 4 days later a new sash was dropped to me by a UPS guy. Awesome customer service and a great product. just something to look at for ya. I would go with steel entry doors for a security stand point and if your that worried about it, i would get rid of the side lights.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

storman said:


> I also used wallside windows in our old house, they are ok and they did a good job installing them but not the quality of a marvin pella or andersen......


There's quite a difference in price too! Your comparing Apples to Oranges...... 

I am by no means belittling or degrading any of the highline window companies. I am very much aware of their quality and price. We don't live in a million dollar plus mansion, we went with Wallside just over 10 years ago, only have had only one issue with one window (*out of 9 windows/17 separate panels) that developed an internal leak and would fog up. The faulire was reported and it was proptly handled and repaired. Our installers were very polite and professional and the price is hard to beat. More than several of our neighbors have Wallside as well and to my knowledge are equally as pleased. 

That being said, If you'd like a step up from Wallside and want to use a Michigan based third generation family owned moderatly priced customer window manufacturer that's in Oakland county PM me and I'll give a refferal.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just steer clear of D&W.:rant:


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Burksee said:


> There's quite a difference in price too! Your comparing Apples to Oranges......
> 
> I am by no means belittling or degrading any of the highline window companies. I am very much aware of their quality and price. We don't live in a million dollar plus mansion, we went with Wallside just over 10 years ago, only have had only one issue with one window (*out of 9 windows/17 separate panels) that developed an internal leak and would fog up. The faulire was reported and it was proptly handled and repaired. Our installers were very polite and professional and the price is hard to beat. More than several of our neighbors have Wallside as well and to my knowledge are equally as pleased.
> 
> That being said, If you'd like a step up from Wallside and want to use a Michigan based third generation family owned moderatly priced customer window manufacturer that's in Oakland county PM me and I'll give a refferal.


I think i clarified that and did say i was happy with the wallside windows we purchased. Who said i live in a mansion??? Only giving first hand experience. Windows are something you will have for many years so we spent more on them and cut the budget in other areas to offset the cost.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone familiar with Alliance? Opinions?
Looking at a bid on a new patio door manufactured by them.
Opinions on their "Cler-Vue" superfine screens?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I like Pella myself. I did use Home Depots once, didnt care for them.

Dollar for dollar Prefer Pella from Lowes.

Oxbow Window in White Lake also, 248-698-9400 Todd or Kyle. Tell them Mel said to call. Good old family run business been there for many years.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MEL said:


> ....Oxbow Window in White Lake also, 248-698-9400 Todd or Kyle. Tell them Mel said to call. Good old family run business been there for many years.


 I went to school with the Burmeisters, that was going to be my refferal! LOL!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

storman said:


> I think i clarified that and did say i was happy with the wallside windows we purchased. Who said i live in a mansion??? Only giving first hand experience. Windows are something you will have for many years so we spent more on them and cut the budget in other areas to offset the cost.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Was not trying make it sound like I was bashing anyone, just commenting on the portion of your quote I posted. Besides everyone knows if you live on a lake you live in a mansion! LOL!


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Definetly better windows out there !! The question was best value. I'm stickin with wallside


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

MEL said:


> I like Pella myself. I did use Home Depots once, didnt care for them.
> 
> Dollar for dollar Prefer Pella from Lowes.
> 
> Oxbow Window in White Lake also, 248-698-9400 Todd or Kyle. Tell them Mel said to call. Good old family run business been there for many years.


No problems with your pellas? I always thought they were overpriced. i have a pella slider and cannot stand it, whoever designed it so the screen is on the inside is a moron. In the summer when it's open after dark then you have to open the screen to close the glass the bugs just swarm into the house. Was here when i bought, will be leaving this spring. Never used their windows though, the prices scared me off. But everyone has their personal preferences, and if your happy with whatever you have, great.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Whatever you do, don't buy Peach Tree.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

outdoor junkie said:


> No problems with your pellas? I always thought they were overpriced. i have a pella slider and cannot stand it, whoever designed it so the screen is on the inside is a moron. In the summer when it's open after dark then you have to open the screen to close the glass the bugs just swarm into the house. Was here when i bought, will be leaving this spring. Never used their windows though, the prices scared me off. But everyone has their personal preferences, and if your happy with whatever you have, great.


Your Pella slider was designed that way for a purpose. Talk to the Pella people and ask them and it will make perfect sence. My Pella slider does not have the inside screen. It has the exterior screen. 
Price wise they were inline with everyone and cheaper then a few. Pretty much middle of the pack out of like 5 quotes. Far better then the Andersons we had.


----------

